# Door size layout--can it be done



## noahsdad (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm going to the library for layout plans but I thought I ask this newbie question, can a HO layout be done on a 32x80 or 36x80 door due to room size, I'd like to stay with HO since I have a few engines & cars

Thanks,
Noahsdad


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't think it can be done as i use Bachaman ez-track and it is close to the edge on a 4 x eight foot board using the smallest radius curves i have found for it. might be possible with flex track but then your trains may not be able to negotiate the turms.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes it can be done. There will be several limiting factors though. If you use steamers you will be limited to 0-4-0 locomotives and 36 foot or less rolling stock. 4 wheel Hustlers and Plymouths will work as disels. I have an AMH F unit that can make 12r turns (24 inch diameter turns). It can do this since the rear truck can rotate almost 90degrees (note that this is not the norm). If you do a logging layout they are known for tight turns and steep grades. Those trains are often limited to a few cars. As for track flex track will be your best bet as it can be made to make any corner. Remember though that with tight corners requires slow speeds. Also when I had the 12r turns I found an over weight car made a huge difference in the way it tracked.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Noahsdad,

Tight fit, per comments above, though it certainly is possible. You might want to delve through layout examples shown in the Thor site:

General site:
http://www.thortrains.net/

One of many sections showing various small layouts:
http://www.thortrains.net/marx/drlaydex.html

Regards,

TJ


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

I agree that it can be done, but I would certainly make the biggest possible radius that you can, and I would buy the shortest locomotive that you can too...maybe a switcher or an 0-4-0. Also, buy short railcars too!


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I built a small HO switching diorama on a 36x80 luaun door for a friend. Just have to be careful when you get close to the ends. N-scale works well on a slab.

Bob


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have several of the old Mantua 0-4-0 switch locomotives. They work wonderfully on tight radius curves. Also since they have cast boilers they are heavy giving them great pulling ability.


----------

